# Video of 2009 Seiger dogs vs 2009 GSDCA dogs



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Seiger dogs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf95aY8E7_E&feature=related

GSDCA dogs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nORH04lek04


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

JMHO - I preferred the dogs in the AKC ring. The ones in the Seiger ring - most had that 'break' in the middle of their backs. I think that looks worse than the slope back - even the extreme ones.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Interesting that I had trouble finding more videos (at least on youtube) that could be used to compare better.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't care for either extreme type. The Sieger video is the top ring for the working class males, the type-iest of the type!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll pass too - on both. Too bad they don't have a video of the working line dogs which were entered in the Sieger show - there weren't many of them, but that would have given us a third group for comparison ( and they would have received my vote.)

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I prefer the AKC style of dog, though not to the extreme shown at the National. In general I prefer the type most commonly seen at the "all-breed" shows.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh i just cannot deal with that german topline at all.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Like Lies said, I also don't like the extremes of either. bleh


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Extremity wins!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The dog in this ad gaiting like an am specialty dog... they are going the same way.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/classifieds/89525.html


----------



## kearanentalo (Nov 2, 2009)

While I don't like the extremes in either "camp", I would love to see an American special do a 12 mile AD on pavement. <sigh> I just don't understand how either "camp" could be so far away from each other. 

And if you talk to any bystander in either audience, they don't like it either. So, how come it continues?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Personally I don't think that German dog moves like an Amline at all. I think he'd present a very nice picture though if his back weren't so hideous.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Those in the camps are the "club" and they support one another in the endeavor. They both have great success selling puppies. Outsiders don't know how to "appreciate" what characteristics the insiders do and thus are of no consequence to them. 

The german show dog pictured indeed exhibits the extreme reach, rear extension and cross over needed in the specialy ring and the german ring has most definitely discovered the gift of extremity regarding gaiting. There has been a lot of change in that direction in the last ten years. The American dogs are not as extreme as they were in the past either...believe it or not.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd consider the aforementioned dog extreme if he gaited with his hocks on the ground,but it looks to me like he'll drive off the pads...he also appears "kicky" to me


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I guess what is extreme is relative. It is fairly extreme to me and actually has extremity of gait many in the am show ring would love to achieve and many of theirs have don't have these ends. Not all the am dogs gait on their hocks and dirtiness is generally penalized anymore.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I must also admit I like the extension on this dog because most show lines I see don't GO anywhere. They lift up instead of extending theirlimbs


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, there does seem to be lifting very often with a 'steppy" appearance in many. This dog has great ends and appears to be suspending well.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Totally agree Samba.

I try to picture dogs like this with a flat spine and often the picture presented in my head is a dog that is overly long, so now the beauty of his extension and drive has been taken away and I would liken him for a ground pounder with a soft back.

If it weren't for his topline I'd like him a lot more, but I just can't ignore that. I will continue to appreciate his front extension though. While I do not like overall extremes, HE has a far more correct front than many (there is one bitch that comes to mind for me that had a wretched front...)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

According to almost everyone that commented, these are all horrible low quality deformed animals. Same with several other videos I clicked on the side. Hm.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I won't be critical, I'll just ask, "Where is the Nobility of the Breed??
If those dogs looked noble, showed presence, had the look of strength and courage...then i am missing something.!! "Unmistakeable when seen but difficult to define", I'm sorry but I missed it!!


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

A true German Shepherd.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igqe-4iQR5g

Look at his attitude in obedience. Check out the air he gets on the 1 M hurdle. Strong straight back. Compact body designed for a long life of service. 

Of course you won't find him in either show ring. 

The dog? Tom Vand't Leefdaalhof - 2x WUSV Champion.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/49653.html

He is probably closer to Max's vision of the dog than anything in either show ring. It's instructive to read his comments on the 'Show Fancy' as it was called then.


----------

